# Lutheran chapel sold without consent



## J. Dean (Sep 30, 2011)

The video is humorous, but the point about the Lutheran chapel being closed is not. Note what is said at the end of the credits.

[video=youtube;9nbZgWa5G6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nbZgWa5G6I&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 30, 2011)

What a disgrace.


----------



## MarieP (Sep 30, 2011)

A disgrace, indeed!

And a side note, I can see their opinion on when Galatians was written...


----------

